# radio valvulas SABA “Meersburg-Automatic 6-3D



## javier59 (Jun 26, 2007)

Necesito el esquema de una radio de valvulas, marca SABA “Meersburg-Automatic 6-3D",creo que me podria servir cualquier modelo Meersburg, si alguien me puede ayudar,le ruego que me lo haga saver. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola ,te envio estas paginas sobre Saba ,espero te ayuden suerte un saludo
http://www.fonar.com.pl/audio/schematy/inne/saba_freudenstadt8.htm
http://www.radiomuseum.org/act_main.cfm


----------



## javier59 (Jun 27, 2007)

Muchas gracias.


----------

